# Solved: Schedule batch file to run every x minutes



## sternkanz (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi, now that I've got my working batch file doing everything I want it to do, could anyone tell me how to schedule it to run every 5 minutes or so? Windows Task Scheduler only seems to allow a maximum of once every day and I don't really fancy adding hundreds of jobs at 5 minute intervals to it.

Is there a free program to do this? A way to make another batch file to do it for me (although I -really- would prefer not to have to do that).

Any help highly appreciated!


----------



## sternkanz (Oct 3, 2008)

Aha, so I just didn't delve far enough into Windows Task Scheduler. Apparently once you create a task to run daily, you can go into advanced options and set it to repeat every 5 minutes for the next 24 hours aswell. That does the trick nicely.


----------

